# Poop Bomb



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

So... my work dog decided to nose his way into the garbage can the other day and eat a whole bunch of turkey skin. Yesterday when I left to run some errands I heard a long, rather airy gas cloud come from my boy while he was laying in his crate. I have never in 7 years heard him bust a$$ before.... I should have known.

I came home from my errands and came in through the basement and knew right away there was a suprise waiting for me upstairs. What i was not expecting was a solid gallon of liquid sludge that was inside his crate. 

The hardwood floor was covered with little splashes of sludge.... the wall had a 4 foot arc of sludge fanning out from behind his crate like a rising sun of darkness.

I had not cried in quite a while before this moment.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Now the question is, how badly caked was the dog and how long did the clean up, of the dog/crate/floor/wall take?

I'd laugh, but this has happened to me before.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you for that rather descriptive story :lol:


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

One of my shepherds got into the thanksgiving garbage a few years ago and ate a whole cooked turkey carcus. I came home from the bar to a house with grey dog shit sprayed all over the carpet, furniture, and even the walls had a nice splatter to them. I almost decided just to move out.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey Matt , sorry to hear that . Was it wrong to laugh ?

I'm currently waiting for my partner to pass the remnants of one of my brand new pair of heavy duty winter gloves . In the almost 9 years I've worked with him he has never messed with anything in my car . Yesterday I forgot to clip the divider in my car and he pushed it open and ate the whole leather glove except the insulation . He was very neat with it I'll give him that .


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I have nearly the same storey only happen in my 3 season porch in the summer after a late dinner out with the wife did I mention it was still over 90 degrees out.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

This just happened to me...in my car...after training. Um yeah that was fun to drive home with. ](*,)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hell! My 97 yr old FIL does that and he's not crated. ](*,) ](*,) :-&


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> Hey Matt , sorry to hear that . Was it wrong to laugh ?
> 
> I'm currently waiting for my partner to pass the remnants of one of my brand new pair of heavy duty winter gloves . In the almost 9 years I've worked with him he has never messed with anything in my car . Yesterday I forgot to clip the divider in my car and he pushed it open and ate the whole leather glove except the insulation . He was very neat with it I'll give him that .


No... I'd laugh at me too. My dog has eaten 4 of those winter babushka hats (the leather hat with the furry ears) that were in the front of my car.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> No... I'd laugh at me too. My dog has eaten 4 of those winter babushka hats (the leather hat with the furry ears) that were in the front of my car.


Ok . I don't feel so bad then . I can see the hat thing happening . When I wear mine he gives me that look like he'd like to eat it with my head still in it .


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't we as dog people, have some awesome moments to share? I had the same thing happen to me in Germany. Thank God for wood floors and free heat. I had the windows open, to air out the stench, while I mopped with Ammonia.

I had to break the ice out of the hose to clean my dog and crate. Snow on the ground, the dog didn't even mind, he just wanted to be clean. Def top 5 of the worst for me.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Wait a minute - let me get this straight ---- You threw away turkey skins?????????? That just ain't right.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Matt....FOUR babushkas? Phoey, bad handler!=D>=D>

My Mali ate the under armour glove of an Orlando trainer so fast we didn't know it happened! He slurped it up like a strand of spaghetti. A few days later I recovered it and washed it twice. The trainer refused to wear it even though they aren't cheap to replace.

I've been through my share of the Hershey squirts with my dogs. It sucks cleaning up that mess.

And David....I agree with you. The skin is the best part!


----------



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

Many years ago a friend had that happen after her springer spaniel stole a pound of butter from the counter. 

Hubby came home and noticed the smell, but didn't put 2 and 2 together....opened the crate (he had on a business suit)....and dog flung himself out of the crate and into his arms.

Not a pretty picture!


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Hey Matt , sorry to hear that . Was it wrong to laugh ?
> 
> I'm currently waiting for my partner to pass the remnants of one of my brand new pair of heavy duty winter gloves . In the almost 9 years I've worked with him he has never messed with anything in my car . Yesterday I forgot to clip the divider in my car and he pushed it open and ate the whole leather glove except the insulation . He was very neat with it I'll give him that .


Meh, I'm sure it'll pass....

One of my dog's last winter ate an ENTIRE pair of leather knee high boots. Zipper and all. Guess she didn't like the heel, as that was left on the floor as a reminder that one should NEVER leave a Doberman loose in the house!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

My dog hasn't really eaten too much in the way of non-edibles - she ate my ex's slipper once and puked in/on the other one...that was a fun morning. She also chewed the hell out of my seatbelt in my car (the part that it locks into). Oh and chewed up a brand new pair of Vibram combat boots. She has never liked my shoes nearly as much as his.



> My Mali ate the under armour glove of an Orlando trainer so fast we didn't know it happened! He slurped it up like a strand of spaghetti. A few days later I recovered it and washed it twice. The trainer refused to wear it even though they aren't cheap to replace.


I can't say I blame him. I don't think I'd have retrieved it either, lol.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

My dog found the gallon container of herring oil that was on the floor of the truck - dragged it onto the seat and chewed the lid of of the jug and proceeded to spill alot on the fabric seat, eat alot of it and then yark up his dinner of meat and fish on the front seat - we did alot of driving with the windows open.....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I love how David and Howard see the big picture. "You threw away turkey skin?!"


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I can't say I blame him. I don't think I'd have retrieved it either, lol.


Had to, didn't want him to eat it again.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Had to, didn't want him to eat it again.


I think I'd pass on the glove too . I had a watch that fell in the poop trough at our kennel . I left it there and haven't worn a watch since . 

It's been awhile but I met an Orlando Handler that was from Minnesota at a Bob Eden seminar years back .


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

And you call yourself a dogman....a little poop never hurt no-one. I'll be damned if I leave my Timex in the trough!\\/


----------



## James Idi (Apr 19, 2009)

LOL!

I thought this would be another "Jack in the box" thread based on the title.

:mrgreen:


Funny stuff, as it usually is when you're not the one having to clean up the mess.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> And you call yourself a dogman....a little poop never hurt no-one. I'll be damned if I leave my Timex in the trough!\\/


Timex? I'd leave that baby right where it fell...Bulova or a nice Seiko - I think I'd be ashamed at what I'd do to get it back.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Timex? I'd leave that baby right where it fell...Bulova or a nice Seiko - I think I'd be ashamed at what I'd do to get it back.


Cheap olivedrab Timex . No way I was going to reach down up to my elbow to get it . I did like the watch though . 

Speaking of poop my dog hasn't crapped out the glove yet . He hasn't crapped for about 24 hours now. He's doesn't seem sick . Just won't crap . Hasn't even tried . I've felt his stomach and it's not tender . 

I've never had a dog eat anything like that before I'm wondering if I should take him in to get looked at soon or just give it more time . I'm sure he tore it into several pieces before eating it from what I found after the fact .


----------



## James Idi (Apr 19, 2009)

> Speaking of poop my dog hasn't crapped out the glove yet .


Feed him a pound or two of turkey skin...

:twisted:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

James Idi said:


> Feed him a pound or two of turkey skin...
> 
> :twisted:


#-o . Why didn't I think of that ?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Cheap olivedrab Timex . No way I was going to reach down up to my elbow to get it . I did like the watch though .
> 
> Speaking of poop my dog hasn't crapped out the glove yet . He hasn't crapped for about 24 hours now. He's doesn't seem sick . Just won't crap . Hasn't even tried . I've felt his stomach and it's not tender .
> 
> I've never had a dog eat anything like that before I'm wondering if I should take him in to get looked at soon or just give it more time . I'm sure he tore it into several pieces before eating it from what I found after the fact .


is he eating and drinking ok? I wouldnt worry about 24...get to 48 I might start to worry..


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

You should have either made him puke it up or started giving him 3 oz of oil a couple of times a day. You can still start with the oil. He can stop eating but he can't stop drinking.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Timex? I'd leave that baby right where it fell...Bulova or a nice Seiko - I think I'd be ashamed at what I'd do to get it back.


Reminds me of a joke- A guy is pulling up his pants after going to the bathroom in a double seat outhouse. There was a guy occupying the 2nd toilet. He saw a dollar bill accidentally fall out of the first guy's pocket, and it fell into the open latrine hole. The first guy immediately pulled a five dollar bill out of his pocket, and threw it down the hole. The 2nd guy said "What the HELL did you throw the 2nd one down there for?". The first guy said "You don't think I was going to stick my hand down there just for a one-dollar bill?".


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> is he eating and drinking ok? I wouldnt worry about 24...get to 48 I might start to worry..


Yep .Everything is normal right now .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> You should have either made him puke it up or started giving him 3 oz of oil a couple of times a day. You can still start with the oil. He can stop eating but he can't stop drinking.


Didn't realize he ate it until the end of shift when I found the insulation . So far there's nothing out of the ordinary other then him not crapping . I fed him half his usual food the first day , then the usual amount yesterday . Been eating and drinking fine and as soon as I see a change I will bring him in . He's also urinating fine too . 

So far the U of M Vet doesn't seemed too concerned . Just supposed to watch for changes . 

Only thing he's ever eaten that he shouldn't in the 8-9 years I've had him was his own shit and that's been years ago .

What kind of oil ?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Some simple advise. If your dog normally shits a turd that would do a 1200 lb horse proud, he may pass it. If he is one of those dogs that shits a dainty little turd, take him to the vet because he will have a tough time with a whole glove. By the way, that should be added to the list of what to look for when buying a pup. Turd size. Stay away from the ones with dainty sized turds.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> What kind of oil ?


No oil of any kind, Don will probably say castor 

I'd just wait.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Some simple advise. If your dog normally shits a turd that would do a 1200 lb horse proud, he may pass it. If he is one of those dogs that shits a dainty little turd, take him to the vet because he will have a tough time with a whole glove. By the way, that should be added to the list of what to look for when buying a pup. Turd size. Stay away from the ones with dainty sized turds.


They aren't dainty but he's gets pretty dangerous when he's in pain so I think he may be a punk about this right up until the last minute . I'm thinking he tore the glove up into small pieces but that's just a guess . He's barking right now that usually means he's gotta crap . Gonna get him out of the kennel and see what shakes out .


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> No oil of any kind, Don will probably say castor
> 
> I'd just wait.


''I keep a gal of mineral oil around all the time because airedales will eat anything. Had one swallow one of those heavy grey work gloves with a canvas top...he passed it. One of the toughest ones was a 6 mo old swallowed a mouthfull of hair while I was clipping. That pup was hurting and I imagine it was like having a brillow pad go through the intestins. Took 5 days but she never quit drinking. Other than not getting it in their wind pipe, Why do you say no oil Gerry?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Skip Morgart said:


> Reminds me of a joke- A guy is pulling up his pants after going to the bathroom in a double seat outhouse. There was a guy occupying the 2nd toilet. He saw a dollar bill accidentally fall out of the first guy's pocket, and it fell into the open latrine hole. The first guy immediately pulled a five dollar bill out of his pocket, and threw it down the hole. The 2nd guy said "What the HELL did you throw the 2nd one down there for?". The first guy said "You don't think I was going to stick my hand down there just for a one-dollar bill?".


Haha! I dropped my cell phone in a airport toilet once while it was flushing - easily said my reflexes over-ran my brain on how gross it really was to shove my hand in and grab it before it went down. Phone still worked after that too.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Why do you say no oil Gerry?


Mainly because it usually comes out one end or the other if you just wait, I never tried to force the issue with oil but if there were some kinda blockage I could see a problem in doing that.

Back in the day, I had dogs lose a polar fleece bootie with velcro fasteners on the trail and other dogs behind would just inhale them.. a few days later I'd find them twisted up in the shit when I was cleaning the dogyard. Granted they're not the size of a glove but they still came out on their own.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Haha! I dropped my cell phone in a airport toilet once while it was flushing - easily said my reflexes over-ran my brain on how gross it really was to shove my hand in and grab it before it went down. Phone still worked after that too.


Bet you couldn't wait to answer the phone after that !

I haven't been on poop watch for along time . My first K9 had EPI and I was constantly checking to make sure I had the right balance of food and enzymes . I'd feed that dog 11-13 cups a day so that was alot of sh** .

Bingo took a regular size dump but there was only a couple of peices of glove in there but it's a start . I'll be getting up through the night letting him out .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Mainly because it usually comes out one end or the other if you just wait, I never tried to force the issue with oil but if there were some kinda blockage I could see a problem in doing that.
> 
> Back in the day, I had dogs lose a polar fleece bootie with velcro fasteners on the trail and other dogs behind would just inhale them.. a few days later I'd find them twisted up in the shit when I was cleaning the dogyard. Granted they're not the size of a glove but they still came out on their own.


Man I hope the dog didn't eat the glove mainly whole . I'm getting a picture of the dog running around growling with a glove hanging out his ass . 

I'm not changing anything right now as long as everything is going ok .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Gotta love threads about dog shit.
Reminds me of "Gone in 60 Seconds" when they ex-laxed the dog to get the laser cut keys back...

"Aww you guys are sick, who gets their jollies off playing with dog shit?"


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Exlax...brings back memories. When I was a kid I would save the chicklit gum boxes and fill them with exlax gum. Take them to school and act like I was getting a piece out. All the other kids would want some. I used to think it was funny as they were asking to be excused to go to the head. The good old days.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Exlax...brings back memories. When I was a kid I would save the chicklit gum boxes and fill them with exlax gum. Take them to school and act like I was getting a piece out. All the other kids would want some. I used to think it was funny as they were asking to be excused to go to the head. The good old days.



:lol: I got suspended for two days in 6th grade for that very same thing but it did stop Maureen Brown from being such a mooch. 
Shudda seen her eyes pop open  and her hand shoot in the air to go the the crapper. 
Bad afternoon after that one. I told to many people what I was going to do/did. Nun found out fast. They got no sense of humor. 8-[ :twisted:


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Well... took a bag of poop to the vets office.. everything came back normal. Even though I mentioned the turkey skin the vet wanted me to run a cycle of wormer on him for whip worms. She said they see a abnormal number of Mals coming in with them for some reason.

Learned something cool... When u r giving your dog rice and boiled chicken to toughen up stuff down there you gotta use the slow boil rice.... minute rice doesn't work the same for some reason.

This morning was awefull... today was my Sunday and it went something like this....

0700: Dog barks one time... go to check... crate full of poo... clean and go back to sleep...

0900: Dog barks one time.... go to check... small amount of poo... I slept the rest of the morning on te sofa by his crate in the living room.


----------



## James Idi (Apr 19, 2009)

> Well... took a bag of poop to the vets office.. everything came back normal.



Good, good, good.

Them critters are tough.

I've been around, and have seen how 3rd world canines live, and what they eat, which is none too pleasant compared to what we give our hunde.

He'll be back to normal soon.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Matthew, try a couple of tablespoons of canned pumpkin. Plain, not the spiced stuff for ready mix pie.
It can be a wonder worker for both the squirts and blockage.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Well... took a bag of poop to the vets office.. everything came back normal. Even though I mentioned the turkey skin the vet wanted me to run a cycle of wormer on him for whip worms. She said they see a abnormal number of Mals coming in with them for some reason.
> 
> Learned something cool... When u r giving your dog rice and boiled chicken to toughen up stuff down there you gotta use the slow boil rice.... minute rice doesn't work the same for some reason.
> 
> ...


Not just slow boil real rice, but very very overcooked, almost like gruel. And you can stir in some plain canned pumpkin not pumpkin pie filling) to add stool bulk. 

The rice has a binding quality that is more bio-available the more it's cooked, and in fact the water it's cooked in also becomes full of the binder (rice starch is very porous). 

The white-meat chicken is actually not part of the cure, per se; it's to make the rice palatable and to supply some bland and easy-to-digest efficient protein during the rice regimen.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Matthew, try a couple of tablespoons of canned pumpkin. Plain, not the spiced stuff for ready mix pie.
> It can be a wonder worker for both the squirts and blockage.


Yup. Good stuff to always have on hand.

Last year's Libby crop failure made it very scarce, but it's back!


----------

